# Server2003 installation missing files



## malicol75 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am new to servers and I am trying to build a 2003 server on a Dell 400sc. Previous os was XP. As I went through the installation I got several errors where the system was unable to copy files. One file in particular is obviously very important rundll32.exe. How can I get a copy of this file so I can run things like control panel, etc..

Secondly, what could have caused these copy errors? 

Thank you


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can't. You need to get it from the installation media.

Did you remove all the partitions and create new ones, or did you install over the top of XP?

There should be no missing files in an installation, with the exception of some few driver files for hardware that you installed after the instllation was finished previously. But NONE should be missing in a new installation. 

If 1 is missing, probably many more are missing. Is the CD scratched or dirty? Is the CD-ROM clean and reading media OK?


----------



## malicol75 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Elvindil. I simply followed the installation directions and formated the partition. I only saw one partition. Could there have been others that just didn't show? I did the quick format. Could that have been the issue. Should I have done the normal format since there was a previous OS?

The disc looks fine. It is a new disc.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Full format would find any surface errors on the drive, but it makes no difference which you used if you are sure the drive is good. Being new is no guarantee.

But whenever possible, when you have the option to format, you also have the option to delete the partition. Making a new one at that point is a good idea since it is the only chance you will have and it insures good partitions and tables.

But with a new installation, there should be no file missing errors at all.

Is it possible that memory could be a problem?

MemScope (Floppy and CD images.)
Roadkil's RAM Test
Microsoft Memory Test (floppy or CD ISO image)
Memtest86

If you have enough memory sticks, you can test them by removing one at a time and see if the problem disappears.

If you are running Vista, tap F8 on boot and choose the memory diagnostic, or if you can boot up, go to Start > Search and type:

mdsched.exe

Choose to run a memory diagnostic on next boot. Or, you can boot from the DVD and run it from there.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Elvandil said:


> But with a new installation, there should be no file missing errors at all.
> 
> Is it possible that memory could be a problem?
> 
> ...


Howdy folks...

Yep Elvandil is correct in this...

When you install Windows (don't matter if it's server or workstation) it creates a RAM Drive in memory (for faster install)...

If you are getting file misssing errors it is in the memory (RAM)...

Suggest you do the memory tests from the diags that Elvandil has posted, let them run for at least 24~48 hours (depending on the amount of memory installed)...


----------



## malicol75 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you all. I completely deleted ALL partitions including system partition and ran installation again. All installed smoothly and is working great.

Thank you again.


----------

